
What does take home pay look like for bootstrapped non-tech CEOs? - amarghose
https://twitter.com/itsjustamar/status/1297059639125635073
======
Pete-Codes
It's great you could break this down year by year! Good to know what is
possible in the long haul but also the commitment it requires.

